# Pet swapping



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Okay I knew people did this but I didn't know it'd make me so angry to actually see it. I took a screenshot, for the privacy of this person I did not wish to direct link the ad: https://i.imgur.com/CWarMX8.png

They say that they would not trust their dog with someone who had icky cages (and expect to get an expensive fancy CN out of it too?), well why the heck would I trust my animals to someone who would just trade animals like this? They're so indignant about "their situation" yet they don't offer any information on their situation, so why would a person trust them with their pets if they don't know what about their situation is making them rehome their current animal? 

This makes me more angry than I thought it would. People really trade pets like they're Pokemon.


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

That's just weird...I've never heard of pet swapping. It's also bizarre that they've got such high demands and it's just so rudely written. Might have some sympathy for them if they wrote it nicer and gave some background into why they wanted to swap, I get that sometimes you don't want to reveal that kind of thing if it hurts but there's a way of going about things. I'd like to think with that attitude that nobody offers them their sweet little ratties.


----------



## trico (Oct 31, 2017)

Swapping animals is just the lazy way of getting rid of a pet you don't want. It's pretty clear they don't care for animals well if they are so eager to do a swap. This makes me both sad and angry. Some people's children.


----------



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

Ok but you can adopt a dog for $30 or so and if you then charged someone money and also got their CN out of it you just made a ton of money this is super super gross and sketchy. I've seen people on CL doing it too "don't want my fish anymore, give me your hamster" etc. I hate it so much.


----------

